# Porkchop



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok guys I found out yesterday that Porchop was having surgery today, and I thought we could all wish him well with a speedy recovery.

All the best Leo, get well quickly.

Ima870man


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thoughts are with you, bud. You better get your butt back in shape or I will not let you be our designated shooter... :wink: Seriously, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Have a speedy recovery PC.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

ouch, right before hunting season, hope he recovers in time to do some hunting


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Pc, hope it was nothing serious. Hope everything goes well. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Leo, get well fast, I will be up there soon!!! :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Prayers are with ya.

David


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ditto! Here's to you coming thru it feelin' fine! :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

PC let me know if you need the yard cut or anything get well buddy


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:toofunny:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Good luck Leo!!! Hope the recovery goes well!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Get well soon buddy!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Criminy! I don't get over here as much and then come to find out Sotaman will cut grass for free!

Just kidding. Take care Leo as I know it has been a long year or so but at least here you know you have friends who honestly care...

My son was supposed to have had surgery this morning but it got postponed until next Wednesday. It has been a rough one for him too...

All my best.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I talked to his wife and he is doing okay. He is at home and resting. He's just a little out of it from his pain meds.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Get well soon Leo....

Huntin season is fast approaching!

Ryan

.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

WOW! I know I've been busy this summer, but you should of sent me a PM. If you need anything, just remember I live a couple blocks away and could help with anything. I'll start checking my PM's more often. Speedy recovery.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks guys. I am about 95% now. I had some kidney stones that they had to get out of me. Nothing very serious I guess. They just put me under for about 2 hours and sent the shock waves through me. Just passing them now and loosing some blood in the process. The vicadin has been good to me though. Hey it could be worse. I could be a goose cupped into my spread.  Thanks again!

Leo


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

A friend has a kidney stone(he found that out last friday in the emergency room).The doctor told him he would have to just bear with it and Pass it by peeing it out  .All I could think of was the seinfeld episode where Kramer passed one while at the circus.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> I had some kidney stones that they had to get out of me. Nothing very serious I guess. They just put me under for about 2 hours and sent the shock waves through me. Just passing them now and loosing some blood in the process. The vicadin has been good to me though. Thanks again!
> 
> Leo


You pansy! I have done it three times now all at home and only had Darvocet BUT I am looking forward to the Vicadin and/or Percocet for the next time! I could not believe how something so very tiny (the KIDNEY STONE that is) could cause so much pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

From all the people I have talked to - and that is a lot when it comes to my misery - the common theme from women who have had the "pleasure" of both kidneys stones and natural childbirth (at different times) have chosen child birth every time over going through another stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Zettler my friend this was my third time with them as well. First time they got stuck in my kidneys, I got all infected inside and it was not a good deal. Two caphaders (sp) in about a 3 hour period with no pain meds. First one was with a pro and the second was someone doing it for the first time. Then they put me on a plane for emergency surgery to get them out. They go in through your pee pee and use some balloon thing. The balloons kept popping. Then I had a stint for two weeks. I can honestly say that was a great feeling maybe the best feeling ever when they pulled that out. I won't go into how they attach the stint to your member with fishing line and how the female DR did not give me any growing room. So basically I woke up with the midnight wood and I was bent in have with fishing line digging in by boy. I thought Lorana Bobbit was in my room cutting it off. That was some pain. Even worse then when I put a Q tip through my ear drum or any of the broken bones I have had and for you sentimental types it was even worse than a broken heart.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Now I am getting all squirmy! Those medical tools that are "supposed" to go inside your peepee are many times bigger than my own and then it wants to play turtle and no amount of cajoling will work...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

zettler said:


> your peepee are many times bigger than my own and then it wants to play turtle ...


Sorry Bob but I guess I can't relate. I am a healthy Italian boy!! :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

> Sorry Bob but I guess I can't relate. I am a healthy Italian boy!!


 LOL!!! That was a great comeback!!! OUCH!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I will just keep my British stiff upper lip...

But at least I have good teeth!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers on the way buddy-speedy recovery...........


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks FM. I am about good now. Have one of many DR appts today. I may hit the trout on Friday. The kids are itching to get out!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Wooo, way to much information here boys....................let's get back to hunting and fishing .


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Open Forum
A place to talk about *everything.*
Moderator dleier

I guess that means be prepared to read anything.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I bet the midnight wood thing scared him!  Glad you're doing okay Leo. All the best, Burl


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Holy crap has anyone watched the second season of Deadwood.. Poor Al

My word pc just be thankfull for advancements in med.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ugh. Kidney stones. I'm predisposed to those now, from what my doctor told me a few years ago.

I had a saliva stone in college (same process, different gland) and had to pass it through the saliva duct under my tongue. It was about the size of a pea, and hurt like a devil. The whole right side of my face was swollen, I couldn't talk, and my mouth bled for about a day.

Glad you're doing well Chop. I don't envy you, except you're still catching trout...all of ours have gone deeeeep.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Glad everything worked out OK.....Chop.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> Ugh. Kidney stones. I'm predisposed to those now, from what my doctor told me a few years ago.
> 
> I had a saliva stone in college (same process, different gland) and had to pass it through the saliva duct under my tongue. It was about the size of a pea, and hurt like a devil. The whole right side of my face was swollen, I couldn't talk, and my mouth bled for about a day. .


I think your one of the first people I ever heard who also had one of these, as I did too!

Mine became evident when I would eat spicy foods and I would get the pain and hard lump easily visable on the outside of my face- I always told my girlfriend I was just excited to see her... :beer:

When I turned 30, it became a real problem and they decided to do surgery. I worked at the multispecialty group practice and it was the longest walk I ever took going from my office to their office. They put the IV in, and as I relaxed, they began to prep my mouth. They were in there just a second or two and when I asked him what was next, he informed me it was ALL DONE and held the offending stone up in front of my eyes!

Luckily, I was on the happy juice and laying down but that was the easiest surgery I ever had. And that was one big stone! I still have it too.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

And all this time I didn't think you had any stones Chopper!! :wink:

Glad to hear your doing good my friend. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> And all this time I didn't think you had any stones Chopper!! :wink:
> 
> :


Well I think now all I have are the ones I have in the jar. I may make it to the Bis Delta Banq. I wonder what we could get for them on the live auction.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

pc go watch the second season of deadwood and you will count your lucky stars man... But it is chalked full of colerful languge beware no kids around for that one. It is in the third or fourth episode.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have cable so maybe you could tape it for me?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been renting it from the video store.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

From downtown or the shoppette?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Downtown at Hollywood. I don't live on base so I wouldn't even want to guess what is on the shelf out there.


----------

